# Modern living: what modern conveniences do you love?



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

For me, I love pre-cooked bacon. It is not the BEST bacon, but it is BACON!

And, because I do not have to cook it, the entire family does not come into the kitchen saying "OOOH, BACON!" That means I don't have to share, so it will not be gone n just one day!

If it is precooked then I can have just one piece a day, I do not have to cook before I am awake, there is no clean up, and I do not have to share. I simply take a piece out of the package and nuke it for a few seconds.

I laughed when I first heard about it, but it really is wonderfully convenient!

And, it is BACON!:rock::drum::rock:


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

First thing than came to mind....seriously....pressure canner. I also enjoy premade liquor.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2013)

I can't think of anything (household-wise) which has been invented in the last 10 years that I couldn't do without...the only "modern" convenience which I find to be invaluable is a clothes dryer in the dead of winter..


----------



## Warwalk (May 25, 2011)

The feeling of getting out of a shower after I've been really dirty (not like that, like grimy from a long drive or from working in the yard all day)... the feeling when you're on vacation and all sun burned of going back to the hotel and the air conditioning is simply frigid... natural gas... the reassuring sound of coffee brewing in the coffee maker. A package arriving in the mail or from the UPS guy (just got two new books on barbecuin'... Christmas all over!)


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

Hmmm, now I want bacon...


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

<cocking an eye at JohnnyLee...> Stay away from my bra.

I hate to admit it, but I enjoy my iPod Touch. The wonder of having my music with me and available everywhere I go is, well, cool as anything. I don&#8217;t carry a cell phone except a go phone when I travel long distances, but the Touch has wireless so I can grab up email from clients and/or surf the net from anywhere. Photos, instant weather reports, calculator and Angry Birds for those boring but brief moments while waiting at the dentist&#8217;s office, all in one neat little package that fits easily in my purse? Pretty amazing.


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

JohnnyLee, I am preparing my freezer for the latest half pig from my neighbors......
I wish I could give you all of my 'old' (few months old, not a year) bacon.
When a kid, bacon was a very rare luxury. I often dreamed about being able to eat all the bacon I wanted when I wanted. Didn't think about the nitrates, or fattening, or bad for you etc.... just the taste of bacon in a kid's mouth.
Sometimes mom would take one of those paltry slices from the store bought package, and put it in with dried beans, which was a good deal of what we ate for a few years.
Now, apparently, I am 'rich' enough to have all of the bacon I want. I'm RICH!!!! (in bacon) 
So I stacked up a bunch in one freezer, offered it to one friend who loves bacon-nope, she's got some condition that bacon is bad for.
Asked someone else---nope, she's a vegetarian now (huh?) and finally found someone to give some too, but since they are in 70s & 80s, you know it isn't going to be all of it.
Wish I could give you mine....the pig's coming soon, followed by half a beef. Supposed to come 2 months apart, but due to schedualing with over booked butcher, that's how it's coming now.


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

I love electricity!


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

oh, yeah, modern stuff....
pellet stove
kindle (love it --books, cheaply, whenever I want them!!)

my truck, though it's expensive to drive, it takes me where I NEED (and dont need) to go quickly, compared to riding a horse, or a horse drawn buggy.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

wannabechef said:


> I love electricity!


Right there with ya Wannabe! After not having electricity after Sandy I was able to cope and really not get frustrated. Except when I wanted to bake and couldn't use the oven because it's digitally controlled. The plug for it is not easy to get to without really shimmying the stove out from the cabinets and to be frank, gas leak scares the crap out of me. 

Like Raeven, I love having my music with me. And my Kindle. Never thought I'd like that, but I sure do.


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

Thank you Sherry, I would take it if I could, the freezer here is mighty bare, but I will be moving soon, so, dunno.

And this house is kind of like what Terri was saying - anyone cooks ANYTHING around here and five or more people just show up wanting it! lol I cooked some spam one day and they came out like zombies wanting fried spam sandwiches. Guess it's good, since I that means I don't eat bacon, or sausage or spam that often.

Modern conveniences - I guess would be my computer, cell phone, the Internet, USPS/FedEx/UPS. Most of the things I buy are online, and I pay all but one bill online. Running water and electricity is ok, but will have to haul water and use solar in Oklahoma, so, I can live without it. I have lived on the land before, but with water, phone and electric, and another time with just phone and electric while the water was hauled in, so, I don't think a total off-grid thing will be too bad.

Besides, we all need to learn to live with less, or else the future will force us ALL to live with nothing.

I got this DVD in the mail yesterday and the book that inspired it.

[youtube]3DuampumYoc[/youtube]

"I read scrawled on a wall somewhere that every time history repeats itself, the price goes up."
&#8211; Ronald Wright


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

The gas engine, large -20 freezer and the internet.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Sherry, two words-bacon jam.

For me, one of my favorite conveniences is air conditioning. I'm heat intolerant.


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

Terri, bacon?jam? two different things....... kind of like something I heard about--bacon ice cream?///

what is next? bacon sunday w/ side order of beef jimmies?


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

I love getting out of a nice hot shower that goes for about 20 minutes. That is the one and only thing I am not giving up when I go off the grid. I am still doing the research on how to achieve that however. Besides my tub by the tree approach which I am planning on doing as well because I think it is a really awesome idea.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

I haven't tried bacon jam yet, it's on my to-do list when I can find a good deal for the bacon. My oldest boy wants to make it in the worse way! From everything I've read, it's really good.

http://tastykitchen.com/blog/2012/07/bacon-jam-ooh-mommy/


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

sherry in Maine said:


> Terri, bacon?jam? two different things....... kind of like something I heard about--bacon ice cream?///
> 
> what is next? bacon sunday w/ side order of beef jimmies?


Uh, yeah. It's already been done.


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

wannabechef said:


> I love electricity!


 yes me to 'here on the backwoods farm it is a common ocurance for the electric to go out for days .and I'm glad to have inveastd in a good generator to allow me to run all the other gadgets I love so much .raiseing my own beef and pork the fressors are full and it would be a great blow to my food independent statis if i'd lose it . :banana::runforhills:


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

Gas stoves and automatic dryers.


----------



## plowhand (Aug 14, 2005)

Washing machine. After scrubbing a little buy hand over the years, I've decided it makes keeping clean clothing and household linen easier than the washpots and scrub boards we still have.

When Granny was alive there was one Maytag in the house, and the repaired one in the packhouse. Had to keep a spare, cause she got rough when the washer went on the blink, or she ran out of Tuberose snuff!


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

AC, hands down! Like Terri, I'm heat intolerant.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Sometimes I love living in modern times.

It really BITES when the zoning board says I need 3 acres to keep a goat, but I do enjoy the benefits of modern life!


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

I'll bet y'all would trade any of those things for running water................


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

I don't know if running water counts as a "modern" convenience as I remember living with my granny and we used a pitcher pump and thought that was just fine. When I first bought my farm I used a bucket and a rope..in the spring, for "running water" and did just fine for two years until I could afford to get the well drilled. I also used a large black barrel on a stand as a supply of "hot" water until I could afford a water heater.

My favorite "modern" as in "last twenty years" convenience? I would have to say my smart phone.

I could live without my desktop computer, my calculator, my debit and credit cards, home phone, and kindle or nook because all of that is on my smart phone. Along with GPS/Maps so I don't get lost, a weight calculator so I don't eat too much, etc. And now I am looking for a solar way to charge it so I won't be limited to the grid for charging.

I think that is truly my favorite thing in modern times. I can even pay by swiping with my phone if I wanted too. (and I can post to HT via tapatalk too!).

BTW - I hate electric dryers for clothes, I MISS my outdoor clothesline which in this subdivision is NOT allowed and I also MISS my whole house fan and I detest having a/c all the time, because I have allergies and having the house "shut up" makes them worse than if I could get a bit of fresh air once in a while, but this house does not "do" screens..I hate subdivisions!


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Indoor flush toilets, TV and home video system, microwave oven, water heater, a generator to keep them and the small fridge running during power outages.


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

My propane heater. Don't know that it is considered modern but it sure makes for quick heat. I got it just before winter this year strickly for back up to my electric heat pump but I use it all the time for a quick warm up in the morning. Love the fact it is not like my heat pump that feels like cold air when it comes on. I can sit in my chair and it feels just like a fire place.


----------



## shellycoley (Mar 6, 2003)

Dr. Pepper.
and hot baths.


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

Like Tink I am going with running water. I am also rather fond of my log splitter.


----------



## Fair Light (Oct 13, 2010)

Having lived a primitive lifestyle for a couple of years....I have a great appreciation for running water, electricity and cental heat and air....the basics of modern life I guess....I could manage with out the cental heat and air...but I am really accustomed to the power and water....


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

Although I don't love it, electircity allows many conveniences. Like running water, and running hot water, fridge, freezers, washer and dryer, as well as my stovetop and oven.


----------



## feelingsheepish (Jan 18, 2008)

Refrigeration and safe, instant lighting are my top 2 modern conveniences.


----------



## Marshloft (Mar 24, 2008)

Not sure what modern means,,, I do remember atime where I didn't have to get out and pump my own gas.
Used to not care about selfservice so much till recently. Sure would be nice to have someone else pump my gas, check my oil, clean my windshield.
Thats a thing that didn't make it into modern times.
I am enjoying sending texts to my boy's, I think I'd miss that.
GH


----------



## swerven (Nov 30, 2012)

Kinda surprised no ones mentioned the internet.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Marshloft said:


> Not sure what modern means,,, I do remember atime where I didn't have to get out and pump my own gas.
> Used to not care about selfservice so much till recently. Sure would be nice to have someone else pump my gas, check my oil, clean my windshield.
> Thats a thing that didn't make it into modern times.


It's illegal to pump your own gas in Oregon. They get downright snippy about it if you try. And yes, they do still check your oil and clean your windshield. Won't even take a tip for it most of the time.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

we still have full serve in some of our gas stations. i would miss my dryer especialy stormy days like this when i'm washing bedclothes. i can do without it if i have to but i like the convenience of electricity. it has only gone out here twice in over 5 years . i would miss my microwave. i have 3 in this house. ~Georgia.


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

I enjoy all modern conveniences for the most part. Cell phones annoy me, but I use mine more often than I'd like. My car, indoor plumbing, internet, power... Yeah, I like em all. I could do without all of em if I had to, but the net would be the last I'd give up willingly.


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

Right now, the internet, my fridge, and lights. 

I like my beer cold!


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

I'm thinkin' 'huh?" at the ideas of primitve off-grid homesteads being bereft of darn near unlimited hot water or even running water. All of my family's off-grid places were well developed in the water department with up to 250 gallons of hot water. Off-grid does NOT have to be dirty and germy and uncomfortable!

It's these modern grid houses that lack space and utility for homesteading.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Marshloft said:


> Not sure what modern means,,, I do remember atime where I didn't have to get out and pump my own gas.
> Used to not care about selfservice so much till recently. Sure would be nice to have someone else pump my gas, check my oil, clean my windshield.
> Thats a thing that didn't make it into modern times.
> I am enjoying sending texts to my boy's, I think I'd miss that.
> GH


Come to Jersey. If you go to a Hess station, they still wear the snappy, white uniforms too.



Raeven said:


> It's illegal to pump your own gas in Oregon. They get downright snippy about it if you try. And yes, they do still check your oil and clean your windshield. Won't even take a tip for it most of the time.


Here too. I knew we were twins living in different time zones.


----------



## bstuart29 (Jul 11, 2006)

Around here I can only think of one station that has fullservice. To me if ya can't get out of ya car to pump gas then ya need to look at yourself and ask why. Yes for sure that aren't physically unable that understandable but besides that it's not going to kill you to pump ya gas.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

bstuart29 said:


> Around here I can only think of one station that has fullservice. To me if ya can't get out of ya car to pump gas then ya need to look at yourself and ask why. Yes for sure that aren't physically unable that understandable but besides that it's not going to kill you to pump ya gas.


But gas in New Jersey is so much cheaper with someone pumping it. (that didn't sound right, I'm sure it'll offend someone) It's also a J-O-B.


----------



## bstuart29 (Jul 11, 2006)

Tommyice said:


> But gas in New Jersey is so much cheaper with someone pumping it. (that didn't sound right, I'm sure it'll offend someone) It's also a J-O-B.


At the one station here if ya want fulservice it's actual like 20-30 cents higher a gallon.


----------



## Marshloft (Mar 24, 2008)

bstuart29 said:


> Around here I can only think of one station that has fullservice. To me if ya can't get out of ya car to pump gas then ya need to look at yourself and ask why. Yes for sure that aren't physically unable that understandable but besides that it's not going to kill you to pump ya gas.


 Good point,,, th last couple weeks I've had a bum knee, anytime I have to crawl down and then back up into my truck is painful.
That beind said,, ions ago,, I was one of those who did the pumping for others,, I quite enjoyed the scenery.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Hot and cold running water is a *wonderful* thing, but the washing machine is mankind's greatest achievement.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

lonelytree said:


> Right now, the internet, my fridge, and lights.
> 
> I like my beer cold!


Couldn't you just sit it outside?


----------



## CesumPec (May 20, 2011)

I wouldn't say I love it, and at times it can be annoying, but the smartphone. It is really life changing. Watch a movie from the 50s or 60s and the story as often as not falls apart when you realize that a call with a cell phone would fix what ever drama is happening.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I LIKE my MW. Its a Love/hate relationship with the puter.


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

My first thought was my electric can opener. Also, someone gave me an MP3 player, which I love listening to when I'm out walking.
Love that we now can have a cell phone, whatever kind that may be. It has come in handy when I've been out on the road and gotten lost, and a couple times when I was stranded. Being stranded without a phone to call for help would be scarey to me.
Oh, I like the pull tops on all kinds of canned goods now.

For a couple of months now I've been kicking around the idea of doing away with internet service, and just using the library computers. Well, yesterday my neighbor asked if I would drive her over to Time Warner because she had unhooked her computer and needed to turn the box back in so they would stop billing her. Never thought she'd do it before me, but she did. Mine will be going soon.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Lots of wonderful stuff on the lists above, but right now, I like my new fangled wood stove, my somewhat new fangled LaZBoy recliner, this laptop computer, the wireless remote, and most of all, the coffee singles from Folgers that allowed me to make just one cup of coffee rather than wait on a whole pot to brew.


----------



## akhomesteader (Jan 5, 2006)

Internet. And since I'm off grid, that brings in more modern inventions to be able to have that --- satellite internet service, solar panels, a generator for when the sun doesn't shine and the wind doesn't blow. Bush planes to fly gas out for the generator. Oh, and chainsaws. That's a biggie. I'd sooner give up internet than the chainsaw.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

vicker said:


> Hot and cold running water is a *wonderful* thing, but the washing machine is mankind's greatest achievement.


But it wouldn't work very well without the running water......


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Marshloft said:


> Good point,,, th last couple weeks I've had a bum knee, anytime I have to crawl down and then back up into my truck is painful.
> That beind said,, ions ago,, I was one of those who did the pumping for others,, I quite enjoyed the scenery.


Did you sometimes find yourself washing a windshield extra well?


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

it costs more here also for full serve but i dont mind. i enjoy the convenience of staying put especially cold icy windy days. i always go to the same station . i also give a tip there. i got to know them very well over the years. i know this one girl is saving for a trip to go see her family in ontario this summer and i give her extra. ~Georgia.


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

Terri in WV said:


> Couldn't you just sit it outside?


Too close to a place with teenagers. I don't want to tempt them.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

Most of the above, and my DR Powerwagon! It has made farm chores sooooo much easier ...


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I would miss my washer, water heater and hot water.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

bstuart29 said:


> At the one station here if ya want fulservice it's actual like 20-30 cents higher a gallon.


It's $3.18 here if you pay cash. $3.29 if you pay with a credit card, all for the same level of service. Just over the border in New York state, it's about $3.80. Those poor New Yorkers have to get out their cars in the freezing cold, pump their own. No wonder you can't get into the Jersey stations on our side of the border.


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm pretty darn thankful for my CAR. What a great invention THAT was! Ever been without your car for a while? It's a great inconvenience to have to rely on others, and feeling stuck at home. I think I'd miss my car the most. Water second. Phone third.


----------



## CountryWannabe (May 31, 2004)

My crockpots. I have three, and love them all...

Mary


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

A water cooler is nice. I used to have water delivered, but now I refill the water with filtered well although the water is fine without filtering. Ice cold water on tap without tying up fridge space and hot water for tea or cocoa and occasionally instant coffee for a quick cup without having to heat water on the stove or microwave. When the power goes out you still have water on tap.


----------



## NoClue (Jan 22, 2007)

automatic ice makers


----------

